# شرح برنامج autocad civil 3D



## وليد أون لاين (29 يناير 2010)

رابط لشرح برنامج autocad civil 3D ​ 
هذا الشرح مكون من درسين لشرح خطوات عمل المشروع باستخدام البرنامج ​ 
الدرس الاول ​ 


الدرس الثانى تم تقسيمة الى ثلاث اجزاء لسهولة الرفع ​ 
الدرس الثانى - الجزء الاول ​ 
الدرس الثانى 0 الجزء الثانى ​ 
الدرس الثانى - الجزء الثالث ​ 


منقول لتعم الفائدة​


----------



## ali992 (29 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمد حسام العاني (13 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## khaled khalaf (16 فبراير 2010)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمودحنفي (16 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## حسين يوسف الفشنى (28 فبراير 2010)

والله ما قصرت جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## hany_meselhey (28 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير بس يا خاى الدرس التانى فى مشكلة ممكن ترفعه تانى
​*​


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (1 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم


----------



## mohamed_medo688 (1 مارس 2010)

مشكووووور


----------



## ahmed arfa (22 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (22 مارس 2011)

الروابط للاجزاء الثانية لا تعمل يرجاء تحميلها على موقع اخر


----------



## محمود مدكور (22 مارس 2011)

عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي قال:


> الروابط للاجزاء الثانية لا تعمل يرجاء تحميلها على موقع اخر


وانا معاك


----------



## هيثم السعيد النبوى (6 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يجزيكم الخير الكثير منى ومن المسلميين جميعا .


----------



## reben.khaled (6 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور الف مشكور


----------



## علي سليم متولي (7 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## علي سليم متولي (7 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*فيه اعضاء داخله للاسف تهرج الروابط لا تعمل والشكر شغال مستحيل العضو انه يكون مهندس والمصيبة بتكون كبيرة*
*فرجاء احترامكم لانفسكم قبل احترامكم لنا*
*حتى نكون جادين فى البحث عن المعلومة*
*الروبط لا تعمل للمحاضرة التانية*
*اخوكم فى الله *
* مهندس مدنى / أحمد عكوش*


----------



## البائع (11 ديسمبر 2011)

الحب شئ جميل لكن حب الخير للناس اجمل فبربى الذى يحيي ويميت لايجازيك الله عنا خيرافانت سبب من اسباب العلم


----------



## ahmed_8181 (12 ديسمبر 2011)

شرح الجزء الاول اكثر من رائع 


برججااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء اعادة رفع الجزء الثاني فالروابط لا تعمل


----------



## احمد محروس (12 ديسمبر 2011)

روابط الدرس الثاني 
الجزء الأول
http://www.mediafire.com/?5i627ju2wu1fo8x
الجزء الثاني
http://www.mediafire.com/?gs9kburbm90phnq
الجزء الثالث
http://www.mediafire.com/?4ch0084rwwfdwd5


----------



## حسن بشارة (13 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر .. ولك التحية


----------



## kazali016 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الل خيرا


----------



## هيثم السعيد النبوى (14 ديسمبر 2011)

الدرس الثانى والثالث بهما عطل وشكرا.


----------



## م قاسم محمد (14 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (17 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## youssryali (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيرا


----------



## علي فؤاد (17 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم 
نشكرك يا اخي علي مجهوداتك وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
نتمني اعادة رفع الجزء الثاني من الدرس الثاني لان به مشكلة
وفقك الله


----------

